# pregnant molly??????



## bgmamacline (Aug 24, 2005)

in the last couplr of months we purchased some dom. mollies..( 2 female)...movedthem from aten to a29.....one of the females has grown huge and boy is she fat.......could she be pregnant or is she just fat????????i know swordtails developthe eyes but what do mollies do????????ty :fish:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

With liveberers if there is a male in the tank there is a good chance she is pregnant. In addition to that the move to a new tank with clean water also triggers breeding in freshwater fish. (most fish for that matter)


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

it was prop pre-hit so either it had fry before and holding the sperm or its just fat but most likely its pre-hit.

- Jonno


----------

